# Everyone with Puppies!!!!



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey everyone! I noticed a lot of people have puppies on here  Since we have a naughty 4 month old I love knowing when others are going through the similar things! Anyways I think it would be really cool if everyone with a puppy posted on this thread with their puppy's name, age, favorite treat, favorite toy,favorite game and their most exasperating (sp?) habits  That way when we see eachother on threads we know who goes to whom (or so I know because I have a hard time keeping track). I know it's kinda dorky but hopefully some people will join in  I'll start:

Wick is our 4 month old male GSD mix (with australian shep)
He loves apples and salmon
His favorite toy is a stuffed squirrel (not including socks)
His favorite game is when my boyfriend and I play keep away with him.
His most exasperating habits are eating carpet, barking a dogs, and laying down when he doesn't want to go inside (which it turns out is everytime..go figure)

He is our first dog, although my bf had a golden growing up.

Hope I get to read about your pups too!!!
Ps. It would also be cool if everyone included whether this is their first dog, first GSD, and how many other pets/dogs they have!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

My pup likes to toilet roll paper my house for a joke  she is ok with furniture but will chew on the loose carpets, it is my third gsd pup and forgot all the work and time needed.

Reading these threads it's almost often like we are talking about the same pup, they are so identical in so many ways. My main worry was it starts and stays a non aggressive dog so far so good. My focus is also on the recall command because it could save her life.
She has one other pet cat in the house not counting the 8" goldfish, lot of work but ten times the fun don't regret getting another gsd, good luck all.

For toys she will make anything not nailed down a toy but likes the usual storebought toys like the squeeze toys and balls, she seems picky on many of the treats

She likes apples, watermelon, well just about anything so often have to google a certain food is safe, unsafe for sure is chocolate and grapes for sure from what I read.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

ps Forgot to mention seeds in apples I beleive should not be given to dogs, and may be true with other fruits, always research first.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

gsforever said:


> My pup likes to toilet roll paper my house for a joke  she is ok with furniture but will chew on the loose carpets, it is my third gsd pup and forgot all the work and time needed.
> 
> Reading these threads it's almost often like we are talking about the same pup, they are so identical in so many ways. My main worry was it starts and stays a non aggressive dog so far so good. My focus is also on the recall command because it could save her life.
> She has one other pet cat in the house not counting the 8" goldfish, lot of work but ten times the fun don't regret getting another gsd, good luck all.
> ...


You forgot her name/age?! She sounds like a cute little rascal, they really do have similarities! Recall DID save Wick's life when he ran after a bird into on coming traffic (yanked his leash out of my hand). Are they all picky about treats? Wick sure is!!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

wick said:


> You forgot her name/age?! She sounds like a cute little rascal, they really do have similarities! Recall DID save Wick's life when he ran after a bird into on coming traffic (yanked his leash out of my hand). Are they all picky about treats? Wick sure is!!


Her name is Lucky just under 3 months..


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bash is 23 weeks old.
Favorite treat: freeze dried raw turkey (we get the Sojos brand)
Favorite toy: flirt pole and the kong wobbler treat dispenser thing
Favorite game: find it or the flirt pole or fetch
Worst habit: annoying Roxy. We still have to have a drag line on him in the house because of this. He has also recently decided chasing cars/barking at cars/lunging toward cars is fun, so we're trying to nip that in the bud. Other than those two things, he's a pretty good dog!

Bash is our first puppy and our first GSD, but not our first dog. We also have an 8 or 9 year old pit mix named Roxy, whom we adopted when she was 2 or 3. We both had dogs growing up, too. 

In addition to the dogs, we have a guinea pig named Philo. We used to have five other guinea pigs (Cheesehead, Ichabod, Stella, Elphaba and Arwen), but they have sadly passed away.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

gsforever said:


> Her name is Lucky just under 3 months..


AWWW Such a cute name! Thanks for the heads up about the seeds! I actually take the core and skin off and only give him teeny tiny pieces of the pulp because I read it can be hard for them to digest. I always do a bunch of research online before giving him any "human" foods, and even then I limit to short training sessions. He just is hard to find treats he will work for!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy 13 wks. 
Favorite treat: pepperoni
Favorite toy: flirt pole, cow feet, planet orbee snoop.
Favorite game: being the land shark
Worst Habit: hmm, don't know yet.
He's my 2nd GSD.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that a picture should be included too 

My pups name is Apollo. He is about 6.5 months old. He loves food, any food. He really likes Kale and green beans. His favorite toy is any toy that is around, he is not picky. He loves playing tug and the flirt pole. The worse thing he does he try to eat the wood mulch, drives me crazy. He has been out of his crate for a while now and he is doing fine. He hasn't ate or really chewed anything except for a dog bed that was already ripped. He enjoys his obedience classes and he never went through a biting stage. Very good pup 

He is not my first pup nor my first GSD. I have 6 other dogs(2 other GSDs), 4 cats and fish.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Nemesis is 9 months old! Time flies!
Her favorite treat: Apples and yogurt drops.
Her favorite toy: Kong filled with treats and Peanut Butter, and her nylabone.
Favorite game: She loves to play with my other 2 shepherds and her favorite ball.
Worst habit: Zoomies!!! She loves to run through the house! Oh and she is my 6:30am alarm clock everyday of the week!
She is my first working line shepherd and I love her to death. My 3 keep me on my toes for sure since they are so close in age at 9months, 17 months, and 23 months. 
I have all the dogs I need and I love them all!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Athena'sMom said:


> Nemesis is 9 months old! Time flies!
> Her favorite treat: Apples and yogurt drops.
> Her favorite toy: Kong filled with treats and Peanut Butter, and her nylabone.
> Favorite game: She loves to play with my other 2 shepherds and her favorite ball.
> ...


Holy cow you must be busy with those three!!! I have never seen yogurt drops at the store but I bet Wick would love them, he likes yogurt a lot, thanks for the idea  We have the same alarm clock! although we "set" ours for 12 am and 615 am for now  Nemesis is such a great name!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I think that a picture should be included too
> 
> My pups name is Apollo. He is about 6.5 months old. He loves food, any food. He really likes Kale and green beans. His favorite toy is any toy that is around, he is not picky. He loves playing tug and the flirt pole. The worse thing he does he try to eat the wood mulch, drives me crazy. He has been out of his crate for a while now and he is doing fine. He hasn't ate or really chewed anything except for a dog bed that was already ripped. He enjoys his obedience classes and he never went through a biting stage. Very good pup
> 
> He is not my first pup nor my first GSD. I have 6 other dogs(2 other GSDs), 4 cats and fish.


Sounds like you won the lottery with Apollo!! He is so handsome!! That is so great that he likes any toys and any food!!! No wonder he likes obedience classes  Too bad about the mulch though lol He must not have got the memo that it isn't food. I always joke that if I could train using carpet as a reward Wick would be well on his way to perfect wahwah.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Equinox (Nox) is 10 months old.
Favourite treat: anything we give him but especially loves bully sticks
Favourite toy: anything that will stand up to destruction, anything that can be destroyed
Favourite game: fetch, playing with our other dog, sneaking things out of the recycling box
Worst habit: harassing the cats, getting over-excited and picking on our other dog when she's had enough (but she won't tell him off)

He's really a good boy. He's good in a crate, loves his classes, learns quickly and hasn't chewed anything we haven't given him. He's our second dog and our second GSD.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Troy 13 wks.
> Favorite treat: pepperoni
> Favorite toy: flirt pole, cow feet, planet orbee snoop.
> Favorite game: being the land shark
> ...


Bahah being a land shark ?! Nice, I bet that he does haha. Worse habit... you dont know because there are so many or because he is an angel ??? Yum pepperoni?! Troy has good taste! Do you put pepperoni in the snoop or something else? Did you raise your other GSD from a pup too?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Bash is 23 weeks old.
> Favorite treat: freeze dried raw turkey (we get the Sojos brand)
> Favorite toy: flirt pole and the kong wobbler treat dispenser thing
> Favorite game: find it or the flirt pole or fetch
> ...


Aw a guinea pig, thats awesome. I had a pet rat Thomas who died of old age a few years ago and a very cute guinea pig before that named Philburt (however we got him when he was an adult and he was very mean). I am sorry for your losses, I am sure they were very nice ! Hopefully Philo is still getting some attention


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Great looking pups.... here is Lucky a few days ago.









Vincent Van Dogh stage


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

McWeagle said:


> Equinox (Nox) is 10 months old.
> Favourite treat: anything we give him but especially loves bully sticks
> Favourite toy: anything that will stand up to destruction, anything that can be destroyed
> Favourite game: fetch, playing with our other dog, sneaking things out of the recycling box
> ...


Nox is gorgeous! He sounds so well behaved (poor cats). That's awesome for you that he likes his crate! I feel so bad for the adult dogs that have to deal with the puppies, I keep looking ...but mine doesn't come with an off switch or manners??! If you know where the manufacturer hid these please let me know  Bully sticks are awesome... however I have to keep it a secret from the bf what they really are or he would never let them in the house hahahaha. I love the before and after photos!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

wick said:


> Nox is gorgeous! He sounds so well behaved (poor cats). That's awesome for you that he likes his crate! I feel so bad for the adult dogs that have to deal with the puppies, I keep looking ...but mine doesn't come with an off switch or manners??! If you know where the manufacturer hid these please let me know  Bully sticks are awesome... however I have to keep it a secret from the bf what they really are or he would never let them in the house hahahaha. I love the before and after photos!


 Lol, I'm still looking for that off switch! I'll let you know when I find it! Nah, he's just a nut in the afternoon but settles down after dinner. But it sure would be nice to just switch him off when I'm ready to switch off!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

McWeagle said:


> Lol, I'm still looking for that off switch! I'll let you know when I find it! Nah, he's just a nut in the afternoon but settles down after dinner. But it sure would be nice to just switch him off when I'm ready to switch off!


Lol yes it would! Wick is actually not very crazy at all but our friends/ neighbor have a Collie named Lucy and he just wont leave her alone no matter what! Definitely the only time I wish there was an off switch lol.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

wick said:


> Aw a guinea pig, thats awesome. I had a pet rat Thomas who died of old age a few years ago and a very cute guinea pig before that named Philburt (however we got him when he was an adult and he was very mean). I am sorry for your losses, I am sure they were very nice ! Hopefully Philo is still getting some attention


Philo is a bit of a jerk, haha. He bites. All the time. Our others were all sweet and loved being handled (ok, Elphaba tolerated being handled... but she wasn't a biter!) then we got Satan guinea pig. He still gets attention and is taken care of very well (he has his own room, for Pete's sake) even though I have more scars on my hands from him than I do from Bash. Philo even bit Roxy on the nose once. He is something else. Apparently our luck ran out in the temperament department. He will be our last guinea pig.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Satan guinea pig


Lol!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz is 9-1/2 months old.

Favorite toy/treat/game - Kirby, my cat, he just loves to chew on him, chase him, harrass him..poor Kirby... But, Fritz is a great boy! He plays nicely with his toys in the living room, walks well, is well behaved, and according to my friends, getting better all the time. His Worst Habit is he is a picky eater..some days he eats great, next day..hardly anything until apx 5:30 pm, then very little. Its exasperating! sorry, cannot post picture from Ipad.....


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Philo is a bit of a jerk, haha. He bites. All the time. Our others were all sweet and loved being handled (ok, Elphaba tolerated being handled... but she wasn't a biter!) then we got Satan guinea pig. He still gets attention and is taken care of very well (he has his own room, for Pete's sake) even though I have more scars on my hands from him than I do from Bash. Philo even bit Roxy on the nose once. He is something else. Apparently our luck ran out in the temperament department. He will be our last guinea pig.


I wonder if they were related, Philburt was a biter too!! And boy did he bite hard...


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella is 17 weeks 
Favorite toy: big fluffy pig 
Treat: blue buffalo salmon 
Game: wrestling lol ( she's a Tom-boy) lol


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya is a 4 month old female GSD. She loves bully sticks, if you count that as a treat. She likes playing with her ball (or socks!) or pretty much any of her toys. Her most annoying habit is probably garbage diving - she's constantly pulling dirty tissues out of the trash can in the bedroom, ew!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

J-Boo said:


> Maya is a 4 month old female GSD. She loves bully sticks, if you count that as a treat. She likes playing with her ball (or socks!) or pretty much any of her toys. Her most annoying habit is probably garbage diving - she's constantly pulling dirty tissues out of the trash can in the bedroom, ew!


 
My pup loves socks also, I swear these pups are all from the same litter


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wick said:


> Sounds like you won the lottery with Apollo!! He is so handsome!! That is so great that he likes any toys and any food!!! No wonder he likes obedience classes  Too bad about the mulch though lol He must not have got the memo that it isn't food. I always joke that if I could train using carpet as a reward Wick would be well on his way to perfect wahwah.


He is a good pup, but, there is always a but I have 6 dogs under the age of three and 5 of them are under 2.5. So I have lots of pups. My dogs are 10.5, 5, 3.5, 2.5, almost 2, 2, and 6 months. It is never quiet in my house, ever


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Commander John Shepard (yes, name is from Mass Effect if anyone was wondering, lol) is our Sable GSD and he's about 9 months old.
He loves Zuke's Mini Naturals Roasted Chicken Recipe treats and peanut butter apple bits.
His favorite toy is a this nasty, beat up no stuffing pheasant toy that he ate the feet off of and removed the squeaker from (he literally ripped the poor toy open, gently took out the squeaker and 'gifted' it to me, lol) it's his favorite and I don't have the heart to throw it away, gotta find another one first. 
His favorite game is "Papa you are being mean so I'm gonna go hide between Mama's feet and whine" and he loves running around with the neighbor's chihuahua, though Toretto is the one running and Shep just walks or trots to keep up, lol.
His most exasperating habits are crying whenever we leave him alone in a room, even though he is free to follow us he just doesn't feel like it and recently, figuring out how to jump the fence to run through this muddy natural spring we have in our yard and turning into a complete wet dirty mess.

Shep is our first dog together but both of us grew up in houses with multiple dogs, neither of us had a GSD growing up though.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

McWeagle- I've seriously considered renaming Philo both Lucifer and Damien. He is that bad! Eh, gotta love him anyway!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

CDR Shep Mama said:


> Commander John Shepard (yes, name is from Mass Effect if anyone was wondering, lol) is our Sable GSD and he's about 9 months old.
> He loves Zuke's Mini Naturals Roasted Chicken Recipe treats and peanut butter apple bits.
> His favorite toy is a this nasty, beat up no stuffing pheasant toy that he ate the feet off of and removed the squeaker from (he literally ripped the poor toy open, gently took out the squeaker and 'gifted' it to me, lol) it's his favorite and I don't have the heart to throw it away, gotta find another one first.
> His favorite game is "Papa you are being mean so I'm gonna go hide between Mama's feet and whine" and he loves running around with the neighbor's chihuahua, though Toretto is the one running and Shep just walks or trots to keep up, lol.
> ...


This just made me giggle, the whole thing! Commander definitely sounds like he has a sense of humor. I love that his buddy is a chihuahua, If you have any pics of this awesome friendship please share!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

llombardo said:


> He is a good pup, but, there is always a but I have 6 dogs under the age of three and 5 of them are under 2.5. So I have lots of pups. My dogs are 10.5, 5, 3.5, 2.5, almost 2, 2, and 6 months. It is never quiet in my house, ever


Um I do NOT know how you do it!! You must most certainly be superhuman!!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Bella is 17 weeks
> Favorite toy: big fluffy pig
> Treat: blue buffalo salmon
> Game: wrestling lol ( she's a Tom-boy) lol


She is so freaking cute!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

J-Boo said:


> Maya is a 4 month old female GSD. She loves bully sticks, if you count that as a treat. She likes playing with her ball (or socks!) or pretty much any of her toys. Her most annoying habit is probably garbage diving - she's constantly pulling dirty tissues out of the trash can in the bedroom, ew!


Haha those ears! Wick is obsessed with tissues and paper towels, we have to keep the garbages locked up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

puppy's name, Gambit 
age, 16 weeks
favorite treat, ice cubes
favorite toy, anything the other dogs are possessing
favorite game, life is a game
most exasperating habit, dumping his water bucket is the one today. 
two weeks ago, it was stealing pine cones from the house plants(l removed the pinecones and no more problem)
three weeks ago, it was running between the end table and fireplace tools...now he's too big.








silly puppy antics:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973036612708886&pnref=story


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahaha! It never stops!


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

Puppy Name: Zumi GSD
1st GSD we own
Age: 15 Weeks 
Favorite Treat: This girl will eat anything, so anything edible is a Treat to her!
Favorite Toy: Stuffed Bunny ( my sons Thomas the Trains are a huge hit for her too) 
Favorite Game: Not really a game but she runs wild about 7 am up the stairs into every room, under the beds, army crawls, then back down the stairs into her crate, out of her crate to the water, dumps both paws in water and back all over again - at least three times... then to the crate to literally drop and sleep.
Most exasperating Moments: stealing socks, stealing toys, she chewed the legs off one of my sons toys... we glued them back and bandaged that minion up - my son was not thrilled with Zumi. :wild:

Fun Post- gotta love these puppies


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Zumi2015 said:


> Puppy Name: Zumi GSD
> 1st GSD we own
> Age: 15 Weeks
> Favorite Treat: This girl will eat anything, so anything edible is a Treat to her!
> ...


Zumi sounds hilarious, sounds like she is a good alarm clock  she is supercute in her cubs shirt! you poor son I wouldn't happy with that either. Does she splash in her bowl a lot?


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zumi loves to splash in her water bowl, she looks hilarious too. 
We bought her a hard plastic pool I can't wait to try out this weekend. Let's see if she is willing to splish splash where she is actually supposed to. LOL


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Zumi2015 said:


> Zumi loves to splash in her water bowl, she looks hilarious too.
> We bought her a hard plastic pool I can't wait to try out this weekend. Let's see if she is willing to splish splash where she is actually supposed to. LOL


Let me know how it goes, we want to buy one for this reason also


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

wick said:


> This just made me giggle, the whole thing! Commander definitely sounds like he has a sense of humor. I love that his buddy is a chihuahua, If you have any pics of this awesome friendship please share!


He is definitely a jokester and a love. He has that typical big dog syndrome where he thinks he's small, I think that's why he gets along with little dogs so well.
Next time we get together I'll take some photos!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Our puppy's name is Atlas. He is 4 months old.

His favorite treat: He loves food lol He looves salmon and chicken. He loves carrots, cucumbers, apples, bananas, sweet potato, pumpkin... Bottomless pit for food. lol I make him treats and he loves those. I recently made him sweet potato chews and he thought those were super yummy.

His favorite toy: Everything he is not allowed to bite lol socks, shoes, us. but we does love his kong! We usually fill it with sweet potato puree, pumpkin or peanut butter.

Favorite game: He loves 'find it'. He searches the whole house for treats lol He also likes fetch alot

Worst habit: Biting stuff he is not supposed to. This morning he was biting my glasses while I was getting ready :/ He does tend to get in bitey moods where he wants to bite us, his lil teeth hurt. Oh and his counter surfing :crazy: 

He is my first GSD dog to own and my bfs too, but he had a dog that passed last november. He sold me on getting a GSD and now i can't picture owning a different breed!


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

jackiej said:


> Our puppy's name is Atlas. He is 4 months old.
> 
> His favorite treat: He loves food lol He looves salmon and chicken. He loves carrots, cucumbers, apples, bananas, sweet potato, pumpkin... Bottomless pit for food. lol I make him treats and he loves those. I recently made him sweet potato chews and he thought those were super yummy.
> 
> ...


Saw your response to my ear post and see that we are "neighbors"! I'm across the water in Bremerton. Our pups are the same age so looks like we'll be able to commiserate as we work through the puppy stages! 

Atlas is a handsome dude!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

WhimsicalRain said:


> Saw your response to my ear post and see that we are "neighbors"! I'm across the water in Bremerton. Our pups are the same age so looks like we'll be able to commiserate as we work through the puppy stages!
> 
> Atlas is a handsome dude!


Thanks!  Let us know if you are ever on this side and we can arrange a puppy play time  Puppy stages are keeping me on my toes lol


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Whimsical rain- just saw your pup and he looks like he is going to be a big doggy, his ears are so big! what a cutie! Atlas weighs 35 lbs right now, he eats like no other lol


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi! 
Henry, aka Hank the Tank, is 17 weeks.

His favorite treats are ankles, toes and hands. But when he can't have those he likes Blue Buffalo cookies. I also buy those Natural Balance logs and cut them up into the smallest little nibblets. He loves those little treats but they are mostly used for training. He loves peanut butter also but it doesn't love him.

Favorite toys: He had an alien made by Tuffy's but he destroyed it last week. We need to get him a new one. Otherwise all the other toys get equal play. He does rather like his buffalo horn and bully stick.

Favorite game: He loves to chase the flirt pole/lunge whip out in the yard. Inside he plays hide the treat. Its hysterical. He hides it, pretends he can't find it, hides it in a new location, pretends he can't find it. Goes to older locations...and so on.

Worst habit: surfing the coffee table and biting. The biting is easing up as he learns but boy do those teeth hurt!

Most exasperating moments: When he's ready for breakfast and dinner before its time. He will do ANYTHING to get your attention. He also likes to grab my sons pant legs as he's walking. No one else but him.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

WhimsicalRain said:


> Worst habit: surfing the coffee table and biting. The biting is easing up as he learns but boy do those teeth hurt!
> 
> Most exasperating moments: When he's ready for breakfast and dinner before its time. He will do ANYTHING to get your attention. He also likes to grab my sons pant legs as he's walking. No one else but him.


Sounds like Atlas and Henry have some things in common lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is one week shy of 6 months. He favorite treat is a frozen apple stuffed with peanut butter, cheese, himalayan chew. His favorite toy is his stuffed gingerbread man. He has a huge appetite. His vices are counter surfing, jumping up on you when excited, chasing our beloved cats, overly cautious of other dogs so he barks at every one he sees even his own reflection, doesn't like getting in the car at all when we leave the house but is okay getting in car if we are out and heading back home. (All work in progress-amen). His hobbies are loves playing fetch with balls and sticks, playing hide and seek, playing find it, loves his playtime sessions with his chihuahua brother when his chihuahua brother is in a playful mood, going for walks. We have a agility tunnel in the backyard that he loves to run through -the wind blows it around and he will zip all around running through it over and over again. When any one of us is getting ready to leave the house he will lay right in front of the front door blocking it with his body. When Max hears the kids bus head down our block coming home from school -he sits right by the front door waiting for them to come in. He is happiest when his family is all home together.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

max


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Max is one week shy of 6 months. He favorite treat is a frozen apple stuffed with peanut butter, cheese, himalayan chew. His favorite toy is his stuffed gingerbread man. He has a huge appetite. His vices are counter surfing, jumping up on you when excited, chasing our beloved cats, overly cautious of other dogs so he barks at every one he sees even his own reflection, doesn't like getting in the car at all when we leave the house but is okay getting in car if we are out and heading back home. (All work in progress-amen). His hobbies are loves playing fetch with balls and sticks, playing hide and seek, playing find it, loves his playtime sessions with his chihuahua brother when his chihuahua brother is in a playful mood, going for walks. We have a agility tunnel in the backyard that he loves to run through -the wind blows it around and he will zip all around running through it over and over again. When any one of us is getting ready to leave the house he will lay right in front of the front door blocking it with his body. When Max hears the kids bus head down our block coming home from school -he sits right by the front door waiting for them to come in. He is happiest when his family is all home together.


Aw Max sounds wonderful!! What a cutie too lol. Oh my gosh these dogs and their counter surfing!!!!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Im glad to know we are not alone in the woes of counter surfing lol


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's an action shop of my Commander and his little chihuahua mix bud, Toretto. Toretto wanted to play tug, ended up winning cause Commander Shep let go so he wouldn't hurt him.  Then Shep looked up at me and cried cause he wanted the tug, what a Mama's boy.









Here's them waiting for some treat nuggets after playing and running.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I cannot handle how cute that is!!!! What a sweetie pie  thanks for the pics


----------



## CABOSAN (Mar 20, 2015)

*Meet CaboSan*

Meet CaboSan. She is 7 months old. She loves peanut butter, bully sticks, ice cubes and popsyicles. Her favorite toys are scooby balls, tennis balls her stuffed animals that she loves to tear apart and get the stuffing out of... then she just carries them around the house. She loves chasing the cats and giving us love bites. She isn't much of a cuddler but in time I am hoping that will change.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is Atlas and his dad. He comes home Saturday, so I don't know what his favorite things are. He'll be 8 weeks (7 weeks today!), he isn't my first pup, but he is my first GSD. My sister has a silky (Channing) and we have a rottie mix (Winston). I also take care of a newfoundland(?)/lab mix (Sansa) & a peekapoo (Magic)!


----------

